# squiggles saturday



## KINGFISH (Aug 19, 2009)

hoping the weather will hold at 1 to 2s saturday going to the squiggles to do a little trolling. looks like some good water pushing towards the weather bouy and wings so might troll that way.....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)




----------



## loyed (Sep 25, 2009)

We are planning on doing the same. I will be in a 32' Edgewater so holler if you see us.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Saturday*

Bumpy Saturday gonna givem he'll Sunday though


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

*Currents pushing to Nipple*

I was on Hilton's today. Looks like there is an eddy pushing some seriously good water toward the Nipple. If this current holds, it will have been pushing bait up over the edge for 2 weeks. It deserves serious consideration of stop everything and GO. If it holds through weekend, it will be game On on the SW edge!!!!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Was there today, epic weed line. Got some good Dorado and there were more chickens than I have ever seen. I am posting a report later.


----------



## loyed (Sep 25, 2009)

Head Kned said:


> Was there today, epic weed line. Got some good Dorado and there were more chickens than I have ever seen. I am posting a report later.


Weedline at the Squiggles or the Nipple??


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Just south of the nipple


----------

